# General > Reunions >  Started Wick High School in 1971?

## Faraway Angus

Hello Wick,
Just wanted to know if anyone from this period was still around Wick or like me live in some distant land? It would be good to here from you.
Cheers...Angus  ::

----------


## Ajax

> Hello Wick,
> Just wanted to know if anyone from this period was still around Wick or like me live in some distant land? It would be good to here from you.
> Cheers...Angus


 hi angus my husband started high school in 1970 we still live in wick but often travel to distant lands all the best  ::

----------


## phil1958

:Grin: hi angus i started wick high in 1970 and now live in wick do you have any names you can remember from class and then they can catch up with you ..

----------


## Faraway Angus

Hi Phil,

Some of the names I remember, in no particular order are:-  George Moore; David Budge; Alistair Budge; David Mason; Colin Miller; David and Robin Risbridger; Ian Potts;Tony Banks; David McKay; Fiona Swanson; Liz Dodds; Morag Merchant; Linda Moore; Richard Davidson; Alistair Bremner; Jennifer Bain; Rosemary Leich; Caren Leitch; David Dunnet; Donald Gunn, George Gunn; William Hamilton; Hilary Vessey; Marie Manson; Helen Swanson; Brenda Gunn;

I will have to update the list as my recollective powers have definately diminished over time,

Best regards

Angus Gunn

----------


## Ajax

> Hi Phil,
> 
> Some of the names I remember, in no particular order are:-  George Moore; David Budge; Alistair Budge; David Mason; Colin Miller; David and Robin Risbridger; Ian Potts;Tony Banks; David McKay; Fiona Swanson; Liz Dodds; Morag Merchant; Linda Moore; Richard Davidson; Alistair Bremner; Jennifer Bain; Rosemary Leich; Caren Leitch; David Dunnet; Donald Gunn, George Gunn; William Hamilton; Hilary Vessey; Marie Manson; Helen Swanson; Brenda Gunn;
> 
> I will have to update the list as my recollective powers have definately diminished over time,
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Angus Gunn


hi angus you have my husbands name amonst your list

----------


## Faraway Angus

Hi again Phil,

Were you at the academy or north school prior to joining the high school?

cheers

Angus

----------


## phil1958

hello again angus dont think i was in ur class i was at the north school with rory coghill and birdie farmer and george morrision...to name a few..

----------


## teddybear76

hi angus george more here,whereabouts in wick was it u stayed? and what did ure mam and dad do? look forward to hearing from u geordie :Smile:

----------


## Liz

> hello again angus dont think i was in ur class i was at the north school with rory coghill and birdie farmer and george morrision...to name a few..


They were all in my class in the first year of High School. :Grin:

----------


## Liz

> Hello Wick,
> Just wanted to know if anyone from this period was still around Wick or like me live in some distant land? It would be good to here from you.
> Cheers...Angus


Angus I think I know you? You may not remember me but I am Elizabeth Falconer and I seem to remember sitting outside PE with you one day when we had both skived off for some reason or other? :Grin:

----------


## Liz

> hi angus george more here,whereabouts in wick was it u stayed? and what did ure mam and dad do? look forward to hearing from u geordie


Geordie did you pal about with Simon Turner at Hillhead School?

----------


## Faraway Angus

Hello Geordie,

I lived at 9 Dempster Street, you lived at top of Dempster street opposite the church, near Argyll Square Green, your dad had the ''Boy Andrew'' boat, I think. 
Let me know if its'you!

Cheers

Angus

----------


## Faraway Angus

Did you mean Simon Turner whose dadwas the dentist?

Cheers

Angus

----------


## Faraway Angus

Yep, that sounds like me!

how are you? what are you up to now??

Cheers

Angus

----------


## Liz

> Did you mean Simon Turner whose dadwas the dentist?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Angus


Not sure whether you were replying to me or Geordie?  I meant Simon Turner whose Dad was a Dr.

I would say what I think your surname is but you may want to remain anonymous?

----------


## Faraway Angus

yes, bad memory, his dad was a doctor, opposite the old Cliff bakery rear entrance on the corner of Macleay street and Sinclair terrace. I used to hang around with Simon when I was younger.
I thought that Simon went to inverness at one time?

----------


## Liz

The last time I remember Simon was when he was in my class at Hillhead school.

Don't think you went there did you?

----------


## bagpuss

I think these people are still in Wick
Alison Sutherland 
Robert Christie
James McCaughey
Julie Adams
Saddica Ahmed
Helen omand
Hamish Stewart
Alan Gow

----------


## jac1791

Hi i went 2wick high from 70 to74do u remember me 
                                                                        Chip

----------


## rennies

Hi There
I went to Wick High from 1970 to 1974....I came from the country...a farm near Gillock....

Susan

----------


## phil1958

well angus hows things now u remembering the good old days we also had berty mcleod in my class and toby robert sutherland  pity no one  has a class pic so it could be added to this listing ??anyone got one they can add...

----------


## Lindsey Crum

I went to Wick high between these dates and recognise many of the names you mention.
Any reunions planned?

Lindsey

----------

